# Every now and then the stars align...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

...and you kill four turkeys in a day and a half. 

Beats the hell outa last year. Hunted a week and got skunked! :evil:

Big thanks to my buddy Mike for having me out this year. We had a blast!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Saweeet!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice there Tex. Great looking birds. Hey, two of them look pretty darn brown...Eastern??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Very nice there Tex. Great looking birds. Hey, two of them look pretty darn brown...Eastern??


Yup! Twenty years ago the only thing up there was Marriums. Then some clown brought in a bunch of Easterns and let em go. Now you never know what yer gonna get...


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

The more it doesn't happen, the more you appreciate when it does. Congrats.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice! Looks like Idaho. I love it up there. Great Job.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How Sweet It Is! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well nice job and i hope you still some luck left for the next couple weekends. to get those kids there birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, hopefully the birds will cooperate as well for us up there.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations on some great birds and some wonderful artsy pictures.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well well....looks like I need to go out of state for some turkey hunting! Well done! Love the pics!


----------

